# What Do You Think Of The Orange Monster ?



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi,

Not sure if this watch has been reviewed before, but i've been looking at the Seiko men's SKX781K3 Orange Monster Automatic Dive Watch.

Screw down crown. Screw in case back. Case diameter: 45 mm. Case thickness: 13 mm. Tang clasp. Water resistant at 200 meters / 656 feet.

Does anyone have an opinion of these ?.

They seem great value and fantastic quality for the money, and very popular in black as well as orange.










(picture taken off the net)


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Great watches :notworthy: I have three !!! although not everyone here likes them 

mine


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Great watch!! would like one myself, the only problems I hear they have is timekeeping! I here they run fast, sometimes by 2 minutes a day. But as for an everyday watch it's spot on.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Rigsby said:


> .... the only problems I hear they have is timekeeping!
> 
> I hear they run fast, *sometimes by 2 minutes a day*. But as for an everyday watch it's *spot on*.


Bit of a contradiction in terms.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

My latest below.










I have never had great accuracy on a 7s26 movement but I don't wear auto's everyday and can live with it.

Just go for it. :thumbsup:

Tony


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Rigsby said:
> 
> 
> > .... the only problems I hear they have is timekeeping!
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Monster is a very well made, tough, reliable watch with fantastic lume available at a reasonable price but which in my (& quite a few others) opinion has one major drawback, namely that it is so fecking fugly :yucky:


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

One of the few watches i have sold on. Just never liked the looks at all


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

I think the Monster is a 'Marmite Watch'.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

All together now .... :thumbsdown: :yucky: :bad:


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> All together now .... :thumbsdown: :yucky: :bad:


Very good :thumbsup:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

artytime:







artytime:







artytime:







artytime:










:derisive:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Rigsby said:


> Very good :thumbsup:


Sorry, couldn't resist. :naughty:

Surprising some of the things you find, when you google 'Orange Puke' .... *ORANGE is the best PUKE color* :yucky:


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

I wouldn`t part with mine and the time keeping is as good as any of my other autos and i`ve got a few..............Terry


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Omega Steve 67 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion of these ?.


As the saying goes "Opinions are like assholes. Everybody's got one ..."

and as you will see there are plenty of ass err opinions on this forum 

I would suggest if it floats your boat get one, if you don't like it you will have no problem moving it on.

IMHO they rock unk: & if you do buy one make sure you get one on the bracelet










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Mutley said:


> Omega Steve 67 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have an opinion of these ?.
> ...


Agree :thumbsup:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Omega Steve 67 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure if this watch has been reviewed before, but i've been looking at the Seiko men's SKX781K3 Orange Monster Automatic Dive Watch.
> 
> ...


Love the Monsters, but the orange one is not to my liking at all, but different folks, different strokes.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

The monster is a fine watch..... just not in orange.... as Henry Ford said "you can have any colour you like so long as its black".


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

The best one I've seen is this one. Around Â£1400??


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments, some informative, some useful, some constructive... and some bloody daft !!..


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Got to agree with other comments Ive had the orange and now have the black and black wins every time for me


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm after a black one myself, just not got around to buying one yet.

Was tough choice between one of these and the SKX007, but the Monster is a little different, which I like. A little ugly maybe, but definitely nice in it's own brash way!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

amh82 said:


> I'm after a black one myself, just not got around to buying one yet.
> 
> Was tough choice between one of these and the SKX007, but the Monster is a little different, which I like. A little ugly maybe, but definitely nice in it's own brash way!


Yes they are all different even the 009 is different to the 007 as it has a sort of matt grey/blue dial whereas the 007 has a solid matt black color dial. Luckily I have one of each at the moment although I keep telling myself I dont need 3 Seiko divers I just cant decide which to get rid of they are all great


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone ever look at the red one, I was told they rare?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I loved mine when I got it, but I am going to flip it soon. Just a little too much metal for me...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

amh82 said:


> Was tough choice between one of these and the SKX007


I couldn't choose so I bought one of each


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Rigsby said:


> Does anyone ever look at the red one, I was told they rare?


very rare....and stupidly expensive.....a grand is the starting price if your lucky......then about the same for a blue one....then green.....oh and nearly forgot about the yellow.......and the uber rare white......they dont come up for sale very often....

however, on one of the jap forums a guy was selling a complete set.......right from the early quartz protomonster through to the white.........


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> Rigsby said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone ever look at the red one, I was told they rare?
> ...


Was selling? How much did he get for the set?


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

mrteatime said:


> Rigsby said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone ever look at the red one, I was told they rare?
> ...


Damn so many of them, but at the end of the day it's the same watch with just a different coloured dial (or am I wrong?)


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice side by side there Mutley.

It's still a tough choice for me, especially if the 007 was on a Super Oyster 

I think for everyday wear the Monster is a bit more casual, the 007 is still a very casual watch I'd say, but definitely the smarter of the two.

I think I'll pop my auto cherry with the Monster, then maybe add a 007!!


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

I love my Orange monster, and wouldnt part with it, I would like to get a black one soon too


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Mutley said:


> amh82 said:
> 
> 
> > Was tough choice between one of these and the SKX007
> ...


Nice one..That`s how i ended up with these.Deffo not for flippin...........Terry


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice Terry 

Muttley - just noticed that's not the standard strap on your 007, what is it? Looks like a very nice alternative.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

amh82 said:


> Very nice Terry
> 
> Muttley - just noticed that's not the standard strap on your 007, what is it? Looks like a very nice alternative.


Cheers

It's a lumpy bracelet from ebay seller Watchadoo although there are a few others who are selling them now.


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice, I'll take a look on ebay!


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

I have an Orange monster incoming form the sales forum, will be spending tomorrow morning looking for the postman!


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I had one on a mesh and a leather. It seemed to be just too shiny for me.

Overall ran spot on once calibrated !


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

watchking1 said:


> I had one on a mesh and a leather. It seemed to be just too shiny for me.
> 
> Overall ran spot on once calibrated !


I personally think that the Bracelet looks best most of the time. The Black Monster can look great on leather IMO.

Here is mine on the bracelet.










Tony


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Everyone should have a monster at least once


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

back to the top said:


> I have an Orange monster incoming form the sales forum, will be spending tomorrow morning looking for the postman!


Did the watch turn up ?.

Be nice to see some pics.


----------



## shoestring (Jan 14, 2012)

nice looking watch tempted to take the plunge myself :thumbup:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

shoestring said:


> nice looking watch tempted to take the plunge myself :thumbup:


Hurry up and get 50 posts, then you can buy mine.... :yes:


----------



## nick555 (Jan 19, 2012)

:lol:

I don't have orange, but have black.

Orange have very nicy hands. Someone might see a black with orange hands from?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I was about to go for one but ended up with one of these instead:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've got both orange and black watches. TBH I rarely wear the OM as i'm just not a bright colour person - I tend to wear the BM far more often. Most of my watches are black, got a couple of blue ones (icluding one incoming.... Benarus Sea Devil...), the OM and a green dialled Seiko 5 that I rarely wear. Just me, I suppose...

But that aside, the OM is a great watch and every collector should have one. It is not the most accurate watch you will ever own, the second hand doesn't hack when you are setting the time, you can't manually wind it and it's not exactly small and light , but the OM is a fabulous value watch. Just get it on its bracelet, as the bracelets are hard to find used, you can't buy them from your friendly local Seiko dealer (not an official UK import) and they are of very high quality, probably the best value-for-money bracelet out there.

Just my 2p worth...

Rob


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> I think the Monster is a 'Marmite Watch'.


Agreed, just what I was going to post, only trouble is I like Marmite, but not the OM.....................


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Liked it so much I just took delivery of the OM at a price I couldn't resist.

Currently on a tan leather strap from Bob Davis !


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

I bumped into Graham Taylor the other day .... You know? The former England manager.

Asked his opinion on the OM & he said:

"Do I NOT like ...... Are you taking the p***?"

I'll get my coat :/(


----------



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

still undecided on the looks of the orange face


----------



## wazi (Dec 23, 2009)

Different days different emotions!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I was pleasantly surprised when mine showed up...so much so that it's become my beater ( so I must love it because it's ousted the yellow Casio G shock that I've worn daily for the last 14 years.) Some pics in the snow a couple of weeks ago....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Such a great watch. I've owned about 5 now, they look great on any strap or bracelet, can be modded relatively cheaply and have many many different looks out there if you want them.

One thing though is the monster tag is a bit of a false one imo, its not as big as it looks in pictures and wears very small.

If you feel you have to take the plunge try and buy 2nd hand these things very rarely go wrong and if you don't like you will always be able to move it on.


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Love my OM too, its my prized possession. Agree with the above poster that they are not as big as you may imagine. Having said that, I have huge hands and wrists! Got mine from Roy about three years ago at a great price.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

I have 2 OM's & a BM ,nice watches!


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

sjb said:


> I have 2 OM's & a BM ,nice watches!


Thats just greedy ;-)


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

jaslfc5 said:


> Such a great watch. I've owned about 5 now, they look great on any strap or bracelet, can be modded relatively cheaply and have many many different looks out there if you want them.
> 
> *One thing though is the monster tag is a bit of a false one imo, **its not as big as it looks in pictures and wears very small.*


Very true, once upon a time the Monster may have been beefy and oversized but by todays standards it is not a large watch and may even look small for the guys with big wrists. I prefer it the size it is and (IMO) the fantastic looking but much larger BFK for example is perhaps just too big for my 6.5 inch wrist.

Tony


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just put mine on a Hirsch Extreme orange strap...looks pretty beefy.


----------



## corght (Mar 13, 2012)

The Monster looks nice but I'm more a





 fanatic. :yes:


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Think I'll wear mine today, nice Friday watch


----------

